
Donald Trump might be more popular than you think - DiabloD3
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/02/donald-trump-popularity-polling-234630
======
mark_l_watson
I stayed at a hotel in a small town in Arizona recently when traveling home
from visiting my father. The town was hosting a 'tractor rodeo' and the hotel
was full of participants and fans.

I was surprised by how strong the pro-Trump talk was in the public lobby and
breakfast room. I am a life long Democrat, but I believe in respecting other
people's viewpoints. I thought it was sort of cool how enthusiastic people
were about Trump.

The article was making a hypothesis that people hide their support for Trump,
and thus he can poll lower. I can believe this since since there seems to be a
lot of over the top verbal aggression by some democrats who can not accept a
political loss.

I think that Trump's large victory in the electoral college should motivate
those of us on the left to get our political act together. I am still pissed
off at the DNC.

